# Assembling the fountain pen!!PLZ HELP!!



## coaster25 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hello fellow woodturners. I've been turning pens now for the past year now and I've just recently tried making a fountain pen. Jr. Gentleman to be precise. the pen is completely assembled, I just cant figure out how to get the ink flowing. Sounds crazy I guess, but the directions I pulled up from woodturnerscatalog.com, where I bought the pen, it says "_Fountain_[FONT=Minion Pro,Minion Pro][FONT=Minion Pro,Minion Pro]- Attach the ink cartridge to the back of the fountain nib, then thread the fountain nib into the nib coupler" and "If using ink reservoir, remove spring from inside the end cap." I did both these things!! I realize I can be a bit of a moron at times and again I realize that this will certainly be another time in my life when I go, OHHH Yeahh, so thats how it works. "Man am I slow sometimes! I'm humble enough to say....I NEED YOUR HELP. I've got two statesman fountain pens that I'm not even going to touch until I get this other one figured out. Also, anyone interested in some amboyna burl blanks, I've got over 100lbs of the stuff that the majority of is exhibition grade. Thanks for any help you might offer. Thanks, Matt of Memphis[/FONT]
[/FONT]


----------



## terryf (Jul 23, 2011)

Matt

After you had inserted the cartridge,did you try writing with the pen? Normally a few swirls around a page will get it going. If this doesnt happen, have a look at the front of the nib and make sure everything is aligned and that nothing is bent.
If it all looks OK, dip the tip of the nib into a glass with some water. The tension will cause the ink to flow without using any force 
Do not use hot water as this can cause the tines to lift off the front of the feed.
It may also be that you have a bum feed. Dont be put off by one bad FP, gives the others a try and you'll see they write pretty easy


----------



## SGM Retired (Jul 23, 2011)

Can't help with the FP question, I'm just going to try my first one this week. Hope to learn from this thread your issue. I am interested inthe blanks though. Will send pm. 
Gary


----------



## Atherton Pens (Jul 23, 2011)

I have not had a problem getting ink to flow to the nib of a FP.  I usually lightly shake the pen up and down a few times, to initiate flow, then make a few light swirls on a piece of paper.  There are some good articles in the IAP library regarding adjusting FP nibs.  Click here:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=77366

then scroll down to "Behind the nib".


----------



## juteck (Jul 23, 2011)

If you're using the cartridge that came with it, you might have to give it a good push into the back of the fee/section area -- you should hear a light pop when you insert it. It should not be loose after you've done it right.


----------



## ericd (Jul 23, 2011)

Once the cartridge has been fully inserted there are two ways to get the ink flowing.  
1: Give the cartridge a squeeze until you see a drop of ink at the end of the nib.  Wipe it off and start writing.  Should be good to go.
2: Wrap a paper towel around the end of the pen.  Hold the pen firmly in hand and flick it, shaking ink toward the tip (harder to explain than to do).  There should be some ink on the paper towel.  Wipe of the excess and write.

Some pens are harder to start than others.  As long as it flows well once started, starts readily after being set down for a few hours, and doesn't skip, it is ok.  

Eric


----------

